# 8N Valves



## LakeStates (Feb 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried to put larger valves in an 8N Tractor?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The engine in the 8N is essentially the same engine as was used in the Model A Ford, so yes it is possible to install larger valves as long as the valve seats are replaced after the necessary porting is completed. 

If you can find someone that has hopped up Model A Ford engines, they would be a great asset to walk you through the process. There may even be a book or two about how to increase the power in a Model A Ford still available somewhere.


----------

